# RAF Newton, Nottinghamshire - Jan 09



## Goldie87 (Jan 11, 2009)

RAF Newton was the venue for a little midlands meet I organized. Was a very good day out, got to see most of it without any hassle. Thanks to all those that joined us 

A little history for those that don't know it...

RAF Newton was used briefly as a bomber base and then as a flying training school during World War II. The station became the headquarters of No 12 Group, Fighter Command from 1946 until 1958, when Technical Training Command took over the station for electronic fitters courses. The station became the home of the RAF School of Education in1972, and also the RAF Police Training School in 1973. The base closed in 1996.


----------



## Gangeox (Jan 11, 2009)

Good shots Goldie, thanks again for showing us all round and was good to meet all that joined us, will post my shots up later.


----------



## Goldie87 (Jan 11, 2009)

No problem mate, was good to meet you. Look forward to seeing your pics


----------



## MD (Jan 11, 2009)

like goldie said good to meet you all here are a couple of mine.


----------



## MaBs (Jan 11, 2009)

Haven't seen a report from here for awhile, good pics!


----------



## Gangeox (Jan 11, 2009)

Okay here are a few of mine:





















IMG]http://i411.photobucket.com/albums/pp195/gangeox/DSC_0102.jpg


----------



## Goldie87 (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice one mate


----------



## smileysal (Jan 11, 2009)

Excellent pics guys, looks like you had a good day for it too. Love that main entrance with the arched Alcoves. Excellent work.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## 85 Vintage (Jan 11, 2009)

Was good to meet some new face and was a good day.

I didn't take that many pics as I was busy looking instead of taking pics, looks like i'll have to go again now 

I'll put my pics onto comp later and see if any are worth posting.


----------



## ashless (Jan 11, 2009)

Great explore today, good to put faces to the names!


----------



## Goldie87 (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice to meet you mate. Like the last one!!!


----------



## DogRecon (Jan 11, 2009)

Had a very good time today and as soon as my pics have uploaded, they'll be on here.


----------



## DogRecon (Jan 11, 2009)

Upload complete. Enjoy.


----------



## MD (Jan 11, 2009)

nice shots from you all 
where we off to next?


----------



## Goldie87 (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice pics mate, I like all the random air raid shelters there


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 11, 2009)

Excellent stuff eveyone. Looks like you had a good day.


----------



## The Pirate (Jan 11, 2009)

Looks like fun was had 

I`ll have delivery of new tripod by next weekend so i`ll be ready for the next one.


----------



## 85 Vintage (Jan 11, 2009)

Here's a few from me, think i've got a thing for safes In one of the blocks, the was a safe in one of the smallest rooms, seemed strange.































They ate well..


----------



## Goldie87 (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice one mate I like those


----------



## gaara (Jan 13, 2009)

Amazing pics everyone. Wish I could have made it...maybe next time


----------



## Chevril (Jan 17, 2009)

I stayed there on an Air Cadet Summer Camp. Would have been around 1988/89. I remember staying in big green tents and getting shown round the Dog Training School. Didn't realise it had been closed for so long!


----------



## undeterredham (Feb 1, 2009)

I was there as a cadet too, around 1994-1995, was there for flying in the old Bulldog's!!! Remember seeing a 
Tucano flying around and thinking how cool it looked. hehe... brilliant.


----------



## smileysal (Feb 1, 2009)

Excellent pics guys, good to see the former Dog kennels there. Not seen those for a good few years, in fact, last time i went there, it was operational, and we went to see a friends dog who had been stationed there. 

Very very good pics, like them all.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## whostolemymonkey (Feb 2, 2009)

Great pics guys, went there a few times to record robot wars for the bbc and ch5, always wondered what the rest of the site looked like, only saw the inside of two of the old hangars.


----------

